# Great toilet cleaner!



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

When we moved into the farm house, the masterbath toilet was horrible... But it worked fine, I cleaned and scrubbed for a week and added a new seat.. We have been here for 18months, each week I would work on the toilet with everything I could find...Clorox, prumis stone, steel wool, Mr. Earser, vinegar and dawn, etc, etc, etc. I had it looking 90% better BUT the very bottom of the bowl was still brown.. While in the Dollar Tree, I picked up a bottle of the Lysol toilet cleaner (blue one), I cleaned the bathroom and squeezed it on the underside of the rim and went to answer the phone... FORGOT about it for another couple of hours... went back brushed and flushed... MY toilet is white, no stains and beautiful... It looks brand new...


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Will it harm the septic tank?


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Dollar General also sells their own brand of toilet cleaner something like the cleaner "Works"...but I use it very seldom so don't think it harms our septic at all.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Great news,sometimes the obscure stuff will surprise you .


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I use it about 1 x a month with septic, so far, so good, been doing it for years. I wouldn't advise using it daily or even weekly though. I also pour buttermilk down the toilet to help out the septic if I have a bit that gets old. I use a bit of white vinegar for the in between times.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Not sure.. I didn't read anything about septic on it..


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

sometimes it's easier to just buy a new toilet. been there..too.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Citric Acid is fantastic for cleaning badly deposited toilets. Sprinkle some in and let it set over night.

Just dont use the dollar store purple toilet bowl cleaner....... it stains the toilet..... purple.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

whodunit said:


> Citric Acid is fantastic for cleaning badly deposited toilets. Sprinkle some in and let it set over night.
> 
> Just dont use the dollar store purple toilet bowl cleaner....... it stains the toilet..... purple.


Purple is better then brown LOL


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I use the dollar store's Awesome brand of toilette bowl cleaner, nothing cleans our toilettes better and no scrubbing, they are white as can be after a brief soak, even 10 minutes and I swish them clean. It is supposed to be safe for our septic also. I itried different cleaners costing much more and not one compares. when you get mineral deposits, it is just the worst and this works great!


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I ended up looking up Lysol toilet cleaner in the blue bottle at the manufacturer website (I was curious about that being safe for septic also) and the only one that I found said it was safe for septic systems. I meant to post that here, but life got in the way.


----------

